

Davos billionaires: Oblivious to the coming revolution - ryutin
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/davos-billionaires-oblivious-to-the-coming-revolution-2014-01-25

======
ergoproxy
"Le secret des grandes fortunes sans cause apparente est un crime oublié,
parce qu'il a été proprement fait." Quoted from Le Père Goriot (1835) by
Honoré de Balzac

